# gluing cracked eggs



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

just wanted to say in the past I have read many people on here tell others never to keep and glue cracked eggs for various reasons... but Im here to tell it can and does work sometimes because today I had a baby hatch out of an egg that had a huge crack down the side due to a good wing slap from one of the parents that was my fault but I took the egg in and glued it completely over the crack and let it dry before returning it under a hen. 18 days later out poped a little fuzzy, fit an fine as wobbly wittle fiddle  all I know is that I had to give it a try and hoped for the best ...so hope this adds to the theory that it can work and has been done before.. but that doesnt garentee it will always work for everyone


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Well,... WHO KNEW! 
Job well done.  
Congratulations on the new arrival.  
{Personally, I love superglue. Duct tape is also a favoite of mine.]


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Great ending!!  I, too, have glued two eggs in the past and had them both hatch fine. One had a tiny crack and one had a pretty large one but they made it. Superglue for the win!  Congratulations on your new baby.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

interesting...


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

Have also heard you can put a postage stamp over the crack, and it will hold up well. (Just don't take it to the P.O. he, he, he)


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Congrats, on your glue success.  
You could come up with some crazy names for the little one.



> *Have also heard you can put a postage stamp over the crack*


There's a good use for old stamps and 2 cent stamps. I don't even know what stamps are going for now a days but I know I have some, somewhere...


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

KIPPY said:


> Congrats, on your glue success.
> You could come up with some crazy names for the little one.
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> *Yeah like...Sticky!*


Sticky is cute!

I knew a guy with the name Sticky once, kind of a shady guy.

Since the egg was cracked may you could name him Cracker.
Elmer, as in elmers glue.



> *I took the egg in and glued it completely over the crack and let it dry before returning it under a hen*


Good thing, I just had a visual of a hen lugging her egg around.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

FUN - ny, Kippy!!   


I like Cracker and Elmer...Sticky isn't bad either...

and, a little further fetched...Buster (for "busted")  

mmm, this thread is getting better by the post...all kinds of puns awaitin'... 

Shi


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeah.... that 's funny.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

all those are great names but I have been calling her/him Humpty as in humpty dumpty and its nestmate Eggbert hehe


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LokotaLoft said:


> all those are great names but I have been calling her/him Humpty as in humpty dumpty and its nestmate Eggbert hehe


VERY GOOD!! 

There is also Dumpty to go along with Humpty...

Will you call Eggbert "Eggy" for short??    

Hugs and Scritches to all!

Shi


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Interesting... ok here's another name that may sound off the wall...Fly, sorta like ya know...fly paper cause it's...well...Sticky!

LOL

excuse my sense of humor.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

just thought I send an update on my humpty to show that he/she is all growed up now  Im leaning more towords a she for this lil egg


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

A Blue Bar like Squeaks...HE is soooo pleased!  

Humpty certainly is a beauty (Squeaks agrees)!  

HUGS and SCRITCHES from both of us!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Lokota, Humpty is so cute. She looks happy too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

she is a cutey isnt she  her brother eggbert is a handsome devil too


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Fly paper? Now I have had some weird names for animals before, I had a fish once named tiny tommy ticky top (no I don't know why) but fly paper? thats kinda like those people that named there son 4real cause when they saw the ultrasound they said he is for real, gov stepped in and now they named him superman. That kid is going to grow up and kick its parents in their behinds.


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

LokotaLoft said:


> just wanted to say in the past I have read many people on here tell others never to keep and glue cracked eggs for various reasons... but Im here to tell it can and does work sometimes because today I had a baby hatch out of an egg that had a huge crack down the side due to a good wing slap from one of the parents that was my fault but I took the egg in and glued it completely over the crack and let it dry before returning it under a hen. 18 days later out poped a little fuzzy, fit an fine as wobbly wittle fiddle  all I know is that I had to give it a try and hoped for the best ...so hope this adds to the theory that it can work and has been done before.. but that doesnt garentee it will always work for everyone


What kind of glue did you use? I thought glue was toxic to the eggs. I guess not. Good job


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*We've used scotch tape a lot of times*

The main thing is to get the crack sealed very quickly because if air gets inside the egg bacteria will form and kill the occupant. We have used plain old Scotch tape to seal cracks in everything from Robin eggs to big huge Goose and Pelican eggs, all sorts of hawks and eagle eggs. The trick is you have to cut the tape to a slim strip to fit exactly over the crack and seal it up, you can't just slap a big fat peice of tape over a big part of the egg because it might interfere with the baby piping his/her way out or alarm the mother to the point she tries to get the tape off.

NAB


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*In fact the little Barn Owl was from a scotch taped egg*

The little fellow in the upper right corner was hatched from a cracked egg that was scotch taped up. 

NAB


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Wow they have the biggest mouths ever! You cant even see the head of one of them because its mouth is so big! The older bird looks like a teddy bear! Is that blood under his beak? It looks like a big smile, I think he was enjoying having his photo took! 

Humpty looks fresh and happy! She is so beautiful, I always thought once a egg was cracked that was it, there was nothing you could do about it. I would have never tried taping the egg together.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

I used super glue for my humptys cracked eggshell (well me and all the kings horses and all the kings men)  lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

p.s. Nab

them looks mighty hungry there but Im thinking the one on the right end prolly was the cracked shell one cuz he looks sorta like he has a headache from the fall still hehehe  and the owl just looks happy to be out of the egg lol


----------

